# Recent pictures



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Sweet little Saffron. THere is a gal who wants to buy her in a couple of months when she can afford it, but now I am back to wanting to keep her, so too slow Jo on her LOL! I am going to wait to see if Poit has another remarkable doeling for me to pick from her next, and very last kidding. 




Lupe and Nutmeg, such a fitting photo as they are leaving in 3 days together. He is going to be a herd sire, and she is joining the herd, so they will get to be lovers for a while at least Lol


Goofball Basil. He is SUCH a chunk! Super broad and muscular and beautiful! I am so excited for his babies next year.






Salt has turned into the SWEETEST buckling. He is so pretty too. I am also so excited for his babies next year!


Pepper, her and basil will make some awesome moonspotted babies for me next year


Poit! Shes such a lovely doe. 


They SO loved playing on the hay stacks while I was putting up my years worth of hay. 


Relaxing on a hot day


The bucklings like to have a little visit inside LOL


Ok thats all. THanks for looking!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

so stinkin' cute! The whole lot of them are just adorable!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice looking herd! Love the colors.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks ladies! I am pretty smitten with the lot of them!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow they are so, so cute!! And they have grown a ton!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you! They have grown SO much! The bucklings are all so big now its crazy! I keep telling them that I hope I think they are cute still when they are big, gross, stinky bucks LOL!


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Very cute. Love the pic on the hay stack!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking herd!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

you have such a great looking herd!! and i LOVE the names that you have for them - spices and herbs. you call your girls the "spice girls" at all???


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks ladies! It was a rocky start, but now I can't imagine not having goats!

Nchen NO I hadn't even thought of that! Thats genius though! I have the "fruit brothers" for my horses, and now I have the spice girls for my goats!  Love it!


----------

